# Paintaloosa?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a definite pintaloosa pattern.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. He doesn't have the striped hooves because I bet he has white markings on all 4 legs. Not all appys have mottled skin either, but the combination of the odd roaning on his colored spots (looks like varnish roan to me) and the random spots of color on the rest of his body absolutely scream pintaloosa to me.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

He looks to be a Pintaloosa to me...has the typical Appy-in-the-rear, Paint-in-the-front markings.

There is no test available yet to determine breed that I am aware of, although an LP test should soon be available commercially...


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

id just say its a appalossa some one told me that my horse was a half paint and half appy but when i look up his blood line. i went way back as far as i could none of them were paint all appys and palmino quater horses lol here a pic of my boy. appalossa horse club concered him a blue roan







maybe this will help you


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Your horse is different. That's a very typical snowcap pattern, indicating a homozygous Appaloosa.










The OP's horse, however, shows all signs of being a tobiano or even tovero pintaloosa.


----------



## mmeyers83 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their input!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

totally pintaloosa........


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Considering that everyone else has already confirmed that your horse appears to be pinto/appy, I have nothing informative to add. I just wanted to commend you on your halter choice - Smoke has the same one.


----------



## mmeyers83 (Feb 27, 2011)

Quixotic said:


> Considering that everyone else has already confirmed that your horse appears to be pinto/appy, I have nothing informative to add. I just wanted to commend you on your halter choice - Smoke has the same one.


I love his halter/lead. Not only the color/quality but the nice pad across the noseband.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HF -

Is this horse an appaloosa?


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Old Fred : Sire & dam were QH there was a Standardbred mare as a Grand Dam on the Dam's side.
I believe any breeding from the 1890's has long been bred out of the breed.
I also believe the first 3 generations is all that counts, any thing beyond that is most likely been bred out............


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The discussion regarding breeding paints to appaloosas has been relocated to it's own thread as it does not pertain to the OPs original discussion.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/breeding-appaloosa-paint-discussions-110717/

PS - OP your horse is really cute!


----------



## mmeyers83 (Feb 27, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> The discussion regarding breeding paints to appaloosas has been relocated to it's own thread as it does not pertain to the OPs original discussion.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/breeding-appaloosa-paint-discussions-110717/
> 
> PS - OP your horse is really cute!



Thank you for redirecting and thank you for the compliment, I think he is cute as well!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I just want to say your horse is gorgeous!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very exotic indeed nice markings


----------



## cowpony09 (Nov 25, 2009)

I worked at a barn back in 09 and they had 2 pintoloosas there. I wish I could find some pictures of them. The gelding had paint markings with a blanket on his rump and the little mare had spots of spots . . . the little mare was kinda cool looking but boy could she be a diva, and not in the good way


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Adorable horse OP!


----------

